# Bulk flake



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Who sells bulk flake food online at quantity discount?

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No one? not even the crickets know?


Big als was the best price I found per weight, 1/2 pound max I was hoping for around 5 pounds.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I buy through kensfish. Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Susan, you just reversed my brain-fart. Thats exactly the site I was looking for, guess tom is far away from ken,eh lol.


Mr Phil, Bulk flake. I get my frozen from bio-aquatic out of LA,Cali. I just switched over to flake due to major space restraints and a move coming up. I want atleast 3 pounds.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think he also sells it in bigger buckets. I buy a lot of other stuff from him also. Just got a $50 order in the other day.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats the store I was searching for, read many times in the past his stuff was top notch and very reasonably priced.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i mean what type of flake then i can see if i can get it in paying my price and shipping is probably cheaper then you can find it


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

oh anything with atleast a 45% protein mainly spirulina and brine but I think I am going with kens mixtures of 1/2 pounds and mixing them up. I got angels, fry, meat eaters, veggie eaters, I am ordering pretty much 1/2 pound of each and mixing them up and vacuum sealing em by 1/4 pound bags when all is said and done.


I want tons of protein as well as algae and the others goodies for color and vitality.


here is my wish list for my own devil mix


fry(egg based)
earthworm
brine
spirulina
I want color enhancers ( guppies mainly)

but like I said 45% protein but 40% is jsut as good I can mix the lower with higher protein packed foods.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

get some flake that has garlic in it also, they really like that


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I actually use home made garlic oil with my frozen mix my angels and barbs have noticed it but that seems to be all the fish that react to it.

Heck, if I can get the best food for the price I will go for it. anything is better then some of the packaged crap they sell at the LFS.

My LFS wants 15.99 per pound of tetracolor tetramin.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know, at kens I can get a pound of flake for less than $10.00 and better quality. But I also buy earthworm sticks, spirulina sticks, and powder, decap brine shrimp, golden pearls, and brine shrimp sticks. Then I also buy chlormx powder and make my own dechlorinator.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

earthworm sticks? are they like the same size as shrimp pellets?

Ive seen the flakes but not the sticks before


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are about the same size, catfish really go for them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a ton of cats, Ill get some of that too for them. They lost their taste for shrimp pellets and are on hikari algae wafers now and loving them again.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

well got the order in from ken's.


as long as I own fish, he will supply the chow. Hands down great stuff, you cant find it cheaper. I do have to call them though, seems I got a free bottle of stress coat.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad your happy with them, I order from him every month, but it seems my earthworm sticks order gets bigger each time.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah this is about a months supply, 

.5 pound of premium color w/ naturose
.5 pound of premium guppy flake
.5 pound of #1 growth meal

aint gonna have nice angels unless their food source is healthy, right?


the babies are rocking hard, they are out in the open all the time now, finally figured out they are the little big dogs in the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, wish I could get away with that. Mine usually looks like this.

.5 flake
.5 decaps
.5 golden pearls
1.0 spirulina
2.0 earhworm sticks
1.0 shrimp pellets


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got some earthworm sticks from the guy at work, he feeds em to the trouts at times. The corydoras are mean about em too, they used to share now they fight eachother for a stick.


I plan on getting the EW flake and spirulina to mix with the color flakes. I still do my 10# every 2 months from bio-aquatics frozen stuff though, I am weening them off that stuff by xmas, we get outages during the winter and my gene wont do the tanks and the freezer. Fish come first.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Ken's does a nice job as does FloridagGuppiesPlus. Both sell good sized containers of quality food for a very good price.


----------

